# Please Help Identify Artist (Print)



## matta514 (Jan 31, 2017)

I got this print from a family member. We are having trouble figuring out who it is. Please provide any information you may have.

Thanks


----------



## Shine (Sep 29, 2016)

I can't read the name either but isn't there any information on the back if it's a print?


----------



## matta514 (Jan 31, 2017)

I looked on the back of the frame and there is nothing. When I get home from work later I will unscrew the back of the frame and look at the print...it will take some work get get the back off. I have been googling ever possible cominbation of that name and have come up empty...


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Skewed for research.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

it's nowhere online.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

enhanced for research.


----------



## matta514 (Jan 31, 2017)

There is nothing on the back of the print, unfortunately.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Spam alert.


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

Homsean is an actual family name, but I can't find any artists by that name on the Internet. If you're lucky, you can find the name in some American dictionary of artists. In Sweden, there is an online dictionary of Swedish artists, with some biographical material. Other nations should establish such a site as well. 

Mats


----------



## matta514 (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks. That's a good idea.


----------

